# Extending a threaded hose for faucet



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Kinda simple really. . . 

1/2" close nipple in the end of that supply, and then a 1/2" FIP x 3/8 comp faucet supply.

:thumbsup:


----------



## pisbouts (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome, i was hoping it'd be that easy. Thanks!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

pisbouts said:


> At the image below, you can see what I'm stuck with for my faucet. The line is too short to reach my supply (3/8" comp). In the image, you can see this connector has a 1/2" FIP for the supply, while the other end, which i dont know the name of, connects to the faucet.
> 
> My question: is there a way to extend this line, in ANY way? Is there an extension piece that connects 2 hoses with 1/2" FIPs on each side? Or can the hose be cut and extended somehow?
> 
> ...


they make a 20" line if that is to short you can connect 2 with the right fitting's . The box store's has them


----------

